# Budget Heaver



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

As most of yall know the ocean master is a budget heaver. Well it seems they have been over charging. American rodsmith is now producing the same rod for less then half the price. I picked up a 10' 4 to 8 oz today and laying side by side with my ocean master they are EXACTLY the same. Just thought i would save yall a few pennies

OM12' 6-12oz- 119
AR12' 6-12oz- 48


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Is there a web link we can look at this rod?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

http://www.americanrodsmiths.com/

I just found the site (googled up) I will look at when I have time.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i tried to find them i would like to check them out cant find them though


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah i didn't see them on there, and also did they throw the same or just look the same?


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

been castin heavers for 35yr and you get what you pay for, think about it?:--|


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

thats what i was thinking


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I don't see it.......the OM is a lot of rod for the money.Usually,cost is 50% of retail.Add 5% shipping and you have the price from which you make your profit.The figures dont add up.....the R


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

Does it have fuji componets?
is it composite blank?
what about cork quality good?
if the answers were yes they were can i buy one


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

joemullet said:


> been castin heavers for 35yr and you get what you pay for, think about it?:--|



Yea when I saw this the B.S. Meter went off so I still searched for it. But the Site appears to have some good quality rods on it. And at normal prices. But I still have not found a heaver on it. Oh well I guess it is somebody's pipe dream.


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry I have not gotten back with yall. I have been fishing and field testing my new rod. I got the 10 footer and matched it with a squidder 140 for red fish and black drum. It handles IMHO just like an oceam master. These rods can be found at Academy. They are not sold on line.

There are a few minor differences, and yes i am a firm bieliver of you get what you pay for, but for this price even if the guides fall off the blank is worth the price.

Here is a post written by TJ Pilgrim (Jolley Roger) a buddy i fish with. 

Jolly Roger
Shark God


Joined: 08 Aug 2004
Posts: 450

Posted: Sun Jan 22, 2006 1:50 pm Post subject: Ocean Master vs American Rodsmith 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After reading the thread on the new American Rodsmith surf rods. I decided to check them out for myself. I am a big fan of Ocean Master so was curious to see how they matched up. 

I bought a 6-12oz, 12' American Rodsmith and a 10' casting aslo. 

First thing that I notice is that the American Rodsmith heavy 12' has an eye on the butt section. The XH Ocean master does not have any eyes on the butt section. But the medium action Ocean master 12' does have an eye on the butt section. 

The one on the left is the American Rodsmith XH 12'. The middle butt section is the Ocean Master XH. The one to the right is the Ocean Master 12' 3-6 oz medium casting. Notice the American rod smith eye placement is close to the Medium Ocean master. Not the Heavy OM. 










Next thing different is the wrapping. It does share many of the same colors. But is in different styles. The clear coat is similiar to each other, an the placement of the cork is close to each other. here is a pic of the wrapping of each. 










Now for people that have picked up one of my surf fishing rods. They know that the first thing I do is cutt some of the butt section off of my casting rods. I do not like the long butts on rods. I cut a aprox 8" section from the American rodsmith 12' XH and compared it to some of the butts from Ocean Masters that I had laying around. This was the biggest difference I could see. The American rodsmith blank was thicker, and seemed less dense. The OD size was close to the same, but looks to be a different blank. 



The Ocean Master blank is on the right. The American Rodsmith is on the left. 










Only other difference I could see was the butt cap. The Ocean master uses a name brand butt cap, american rodsmith uses a no name. 


I do think that the American Rodsmiths are different blanks then what is used by Ocean Master. The AR rods look to be wrapped by the same company that wraps Ocean Master. On purpose American Rodsmith used the same colors as Ocean master. They are Ocean Master knock offs. The action is different in them and the eye placement on the XH american rodsmith 12' is close to the eye placement for the Medium Ocean Master. For the money they use great componets, but only time will tell if the blank can hold up. I know an ocean master blank is tough. If the American Rodsmith 12' XH can hold up as good as a OM it will be a great rod.


----------



## FeedMeSilence (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like a nice rod.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Has Anyone Seen*

What This Rod Can Do? Actually Fished With It? I M Curious As To How It Handles Vs Om. I Too Believe In What You Pay For, But I Also Believe In Good Old Common Sense..lol :d


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

MANDINGO said:


> What This Rod Can Do? Actually Fished With It? I M Curious As To How It Handles Vs Om. I Too Believe In What You Pay For, But I Also Believe In Good Old Common Sense..lol :d


I fished a 10 footer 4-8oz with a squidder 140 straped to it. It cast and fights fish as well as an OM. 

I do think 8 oz is a little much for the 10 footer but it cast 4 oz and bait just as good as an OM.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hi Ne Can ............*

Can You Tell How Did You Order Your Rod Or Where Did You Get It From .i Call The Ar And They Gave Me A Number To A Place Called Academy And They Never Heard Or Sell A Surf Rod At All. So Please Pm Me And Let Me Know Just What To Do.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Called Last Week*



Neverenough said:


> I fished a 10 footer 4-8oz with a squidder 140 straped to it. It cast and fights fish as well as an OM.
> 
> I do think 8 oz is a little much for the 10 footer but it cast 4 oz and bait just as good as an OM.


AND LEFT A MSG. JAKE CALLED ME TODAY AND SAID HES NOW TRYING TO GET SOME OF THOSE POLES TO SELL. THEY ARE MADE EXCLUSIVELY FOR ACADEMY WHICH WE DONT HAVE HERE. NICE MAN AND HELPFUL. THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP AND INFO.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

as someone that has been in plastics extrusion for 17 yrs i see a difference...if the blanks were cut on a sharp saw at the same time...the OM has a centered wall and a mix that is good...the AR seems off center(more material to one side) and seems to be less mixed...this is most important on any tube...thin wall is a weak spot and bad mix will leave an uneven durability and flex...if the pics are accurate...you get what you pay for...jm .02


----------



## mrvickery (Apr 1, 2005)

The AR rods use fuji guides and reel seats. I just bought two 12's and a 10'. I have looked at the OM's and played with them a little, to me, I can't feel much difference in them, except the price that is. Yeah you get what you pay for allright, 2 AR for the price of one OM that's basically the same thing. I just sold my lamiglas surf king on ebay and I thought it was a pretty good rod but as far as casting goes the 12 AR puts it to shame.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I know most of you guys dont consider the OM lite a heaver, But for down here it is as much as you'll ever need. I have had mine for over two years now and I must say it's broken in very nicely, the action has sofened up slightly and I can hit better distance with it now than before. Plus I have had ZERO problems with the rod or it's components. I wouldn't trust something that has uneven wall construction. Just screams CHEAP ROD! just my .02


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*neverenough*

thanks for all your help. it was nice talking to ya on the phone. im looking forward to trying one out. as for all the doubters im gonna see for myself if its a winner and if so im  all the way to the freezer where i put all my fish


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*keep us posted*

I am interested in the results..


----------

